# anyone want to give me some pointers on my upcoming T.T.?



## mauiguy (Sep 7, 2011)

On the 29th of this month I am doing a 12 mile uphill T.T. I was looking for some advice on my taper as well as race day warm up.

For my taper i was going to reduce overall volume from a high of 800TSS in my last build week. I was planning some shorter high intensity, maybe some 1 3 and 5 min intervals at threshold and some sweet spot intervals between 10-20 min. what would be a good amount off TSS to shoot for in the next two weeks?

For my warm up I was going to do 10 min easy on the trainer then a 2 min interval to get the hart rate up then back to Z2 for another 10 to 15 min.

I have been hitting the TT hard over the last few weeks and have managed to figure out a good pace with a gradually increasing ave power starting at 250 and toping out at 261 for the last couple minutes. My PR is 1:12 min so far

Anything I'm missing? any suggestions?


----------

